# Unpopular Celine Opinions



## poleneceline

I might really upset some people but: I love Phoebo Philo's philosophy on handbags, but I don't like old Celine designs, save for the Sangle Seau. I really don't like the trapeze for example. I much prefer new Celine and Hedi Slimane's more modern handbags, like all the Triomphe bags and the Triomphe canvas. I like the new Ava, the Folco. I feel like Hedi has broadened Celine's image to include younger consumers. Of course, I'm definitely part of the new wave of handbag enthusiasts that were brought in by Blackpink's Lisa and other young influencers, so I understand I'm biased. I also get how Hedi is bringing back a lot of old designs, and some of which might have been done by Phoebe as well. 

What are your unpopular Celine opinions?


----------



## poleneceline

I will add that I heard that Phoebe Philo is going to make her own brand, and I'm excited to see what handbags she comes up with.


----------



## earthygirl

I love the belt bag and own a nano belt, but I don’t think it’s worth the current price. I thought it was pricey at $1950usd but now it’s $2350!  . It has a simple design— just one compartment.  I will keep the one I own but won’t buy another!


----------



## desertchic

(Since these are now live on their website, I have to say it…) The pet accessories are a complete waste of time and I find their launch, aligned with a price increase, just plain weird. I have 2 dogs I love to pieces, but would NEVER spend $300 on a holder for their poo bags, $175 for a rubber toy they’re LITERALLY going to destroy or almost $1700 on a bowl with leather around it (where they’re either going to dribble or slobber on it and ruin the leather). Maybe my pups just aren’t bougie enough for these items, but IMO it’s a money grab by Celine and a waste of money/just a way for pet owners to flex. I hope this price increase wasn’t taken to support this new line launch


----------



## Hearts_arrows

I have the Celine nano luggage in Souris, from the Celine shop near me, and while I am completely happy with the bag because of its design, the leather is really nothing special. I got the grain leather, and it almost looks plastified - no real leather smell. It surprised me. Still enjoying it though!


----------



## Hearts_arrows

desertchic said:


> (Since these are now live on their website, I have to say it…) The pet accessories are a complete waste of time and I find their launch, aligned with a price increase, just plain weird. I have 2 dogs I love to pieces, but would NEVER spend $300 on a holder for their poo bags, $175 for a rubber toy they’re LITERALLY going to destroy or almost $1700 on a bowl with leather around it (where they’re either going to dribble or slobber on it and ruin the leather). Maybe my pups just aren’t bougie enough for these items, but IMO it’s a money grab by Celine and a waste of money/just a way for pet owners to flex. I hope this price increase wasn’t taken to support this new line launch


Absolutely it is a money grab. Accessories are how all these designers make their main money. The couture stuff is in very limited quantities and just for show on a few celebrities, to establish brand value and cachet.


----------



## poonchsm

Lisa (BlackPink) is a great global ambassador for Celine but for the love of god please stop trying to sell me bags because “Lisa wears it.” 

For context, I’m in Southeast Asia and Lisa is BIG here.


----------



## poleneceline

poonchsm said:


> Lisa (BlackPink) is a great global ambassador for Celine but for the love of god please stop trying to sell me bags because “Lisa wears it.”
> 
> For context, I’m in Southeast Asia and Lisa is BIG here.



(I'm Chinese and the number of times I have heard other handbag enthusiasts say they bought a bag because of Lisa or say this bag is popular because of Lisa is amazing. I never hear anyone say they got a bag because of Jennie, Rose, or Jisoo. But I'm not into Chanel or Dior, so that could also be the cause.)

I love Kpop, Blackpink, and Lisa, and I couldn't agree more! Lisa and I are not the same person! She is tall, skinny, and is gifted bags by the brand. I don't get bags for free! I also don't have a stylist that supplies me with clothes, I have to buy all my own clothes. What works for Lisa and what works for me isn't going to overlap that much.

Although it must be said: the selling power of celebrities is really impressive, because they wouldn't default to that line so much if it didn't work that often. Outside of a select group of people, how many people actually consider every factor of a handbag before purchasing, or do they just get it because it looks cool or a celebrity uses it?


----------



## poleneceline

I will say I'm not totally immune to Lisa. I originally liked YSL's brand image, but now I'm more into new Celine and it's young woman cool girl image with Lisa. Celine just feels more doable and approachable to the average person, or at least to me and my current wardrobe. A much more casual and laid back look compared to Chanel and Dior.


----------



## poleneceline

I finally figured out what bothers me about the Celine Trapeze bag. It looks like a manta ray, I feel like I kidnapped a slimy sea creature to wear as a handbag.


----------



## coffee2go

earthygirl said:


> I love the belt bag and own a nano belt, but I don’t think it’s worth the current price. I thought it was pricey at $1950usd but now it’s $2350!  . It has a simple design— just one compartment.  I will keep the one I own but won’t buy another!



I feel the same, but I own micro belt.

My 2 cents on Celine:
- I like old Celine aesthetic, very minimal branding, clean lines, but some of the it bag styles like Trapeze and Phantom, I find them to be impractical, too big, so don’t get the hype around these two bags (I saw them IRL and tried them on). I also think Classic Box bag is way overpriced, even though it’s a beautiful design.

- I like that Hedi is bringing back old heritage designs, like old logo and canvas, but I don’t like that he introduced very simple designs with CELINE written in big letters all over. I know it’s a trend for bags, Chloe and other brands have similar bags. I don’t want to be a walking advertisement with a big brand name all over.


----------



## Hearts_arrows

coffee2go said:


> I feel the same, but I own micro belt.
> 
> My 2 cents on Celine:
> - I like old Celine aesthetic, very minimal branding, clean lines, but some of the it bag styles like Trapeze and Phantom, I find them to be impractical, too big, so don’t get the hype around these two bags (I saw them IRL and tried them on). I also think Classic Box bag is way overpriced, even though it’s a beautiful design.
> 
> - I like that Hedi is bringing back old heritage designs, like old logo and canvas, but I don’t like that he introduced very simple designs with CELINE written in big letters all over. I know it’s a trend for bags, Chloe and other brands have similar bags. I don’t want to be a walking advertisement with a big brand name all over.


Exactly - it’s caving into maximalist trends, which is not why people go for a brand like Celine. I won’t be purchasing any big logo bags, I go to Celine to get away from them!


----------



## bbygotbag

I own 2 Celine bags, 1 from Phoebe (micro luggage tote) and 1 from Heidi (Ava). I would say that although the minimalist, classic designs of Phoebe will always have my heart, Heidi's bags are more practical and easy to use. 

A perfect example: I love the classic box, that it's unrecognisable from which brand, but the triomph improved on its practicality by a lot (less heavy, better compartments, not that weird painful thing on the shoulder strap).


----------



## Jereni

So far, I only own old Celine styles (the ‘Big’ bag is old Celine right?) so by that new measure I must prefer it… there are some new Celine styles I like, such as the Ava and the Romy, but also a few I’ve thought are terrible.


----------



## nekostar0412

poonchsm said:


> Lisa (BlackPink) is a great global ambassador for Celine but for the love of god please stop trying to sell me bags because “Lisa wears it.”
> 
> For context, I’m in Southeast Asia and Lisa is BIG here.





poleneinblack said:


> (I'm Chinese and the number of times I have heard other handbag enthusiasts say they bought a bag because of Lisa or say this bag is popular because of Lisa is amazing. I never hear anyone say they got a bag because of Jennie, Rose, or Jisoo. But I'm not into Chanel or Dior, so that could also be the cause.)
> 
> I love Kpop, Blackpink, and Lisa, and I couldn't agree more! Lisa and I are not the same person! She is tall, skinny, and is gifted bags by the brand. I don't get bags for free! I also don't have a stylist that supplies me with clothes, I have to buy all my own clothes. What works for Lisa and what works for me isn't going to overlap that much.
> 
> Although it must be said: the selling power of celebrities is really impressive, because they wouldn't default to that line so much if it didn't work that often. Outside of a select group of people, how many people actually consider every factor of a handbag before purchasing, or do they just get it because it looks cool or a celebrity uses it?





poleneinblack said:


> I will say I'm not totally immune to Lisa. I originally liked YSL's brand image, but now I'm more into new Celine and it's young woman cool girl image with Lisa. Celine just feels more doable and approachable to the average person, or at least to me and my current wardrobe. A much more casual and laid back look compared to Chanel and Dior.


I would likely to say that I’m immune to celebrities shilling things they were gifted, but I know that I’m have times where I’m not. I can watch a commercial for Coway featuring BTS and then want a water dispenser that speaks Korean, but I live in the US and don’t speak/understand Korean 

I think all of the Blackpink ladies, especially Lisa, are doing a fine job as global ambassadors for a range of fashion houses. Jennie is a good fit for Chanel. I haven’t really been a fan of Heidi Silmane, but Lisa does make the clothes and bags look good. I have never given a look at Celine RTW, but after seeing Lisa in a cute cropped jacket, it caused me to take a look. I think @poleneinblack said it well; Celine feels approachable vs Chanel or Dior.


----------



## giantswing

Celine luggage tote looks like a surprised face emoji. I can't unsee it.


----------



## poleneceline

I love the Box Bag but I really love the Triomphe design and I think slapping the Triomphe on the clasp was a genius idea. It might seem very uninspired but the box bag needed the triomphe to give it just that little pizzazz.


----------



## jen_sparro

Don't come for me but the Celine Triomphe canvas looks like faded/worn old LV monogram canvas to me... I like the white version though.


----------



## Swathi

jen_sparro said:


> Don't come for me but the Celine Triomphe canvas looks like faded/worn old LV monogram canvas to me... I like the white version though.


It felt exactly that way to me online, but when I actually tried it on in a store I had a different opinion. That said I liked the white version more as well.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

The name doesn't look right without the accent mark.


----------



## luxurylucy

I think the triomphe canvas print is fugly


----------



## redwings

Celine Triomphe with the canvas monogram reminds me of my grandmother’s and mother’s old handbags. (I am way over 40 years old)


----------



## theprettymiss

I think I like the vintage canvas print better.


----------

